# Sismos em Montemor-o-Novo



## Antonio (29 Dez 2005 às 12:28)

*3 Sismos perto de Montemor-o-Novo, dois dos quais sentidos pela população. Felizmente nada de grave!*


----------



## João (29 Dez 2005 às 12:43)

Um olá para todo o pessoal deste forum!!
Eu sou de Montemor-o-Novo e realmente hoje apanhei um grande susto ao ponto de acordar com o meu quarto a tremer!!!  
E pouco depois ainda ñ tinha chegado a adormecer com o susto e outro abalo!!!  
Uma noite para esquecer mas cá já começa a ser normal pois de tempo a tempo lá treme a terra! Mas com tanta intesidade como hoje ainda não tinha sentido!!


----------



## Antonio (29 Dez 2005 às 13:36)

...e o segundo ainda foi mais forte que o primeiro. Imagino o susto! Felizmente ninguém sentiu o 3º abalo, que foi fraquinho.

Já agora o que reza o grau 4 na escala de Mercalli é assim:

_Os objectos suspensos baloiçam. A vibração é semelhante à provocada pela passagem de veículos pesados ou à sensação de pancada duma bola pesada nas paredes. Carros estacionados balançam. Janelas, portas e loiças tremem. Os vidros e loiças chocam ou tilintam. Na parte superior deste grau as paredes e as estruturas de madeira rangem_


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2005 às 15:44)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> ...e o segundo ainda foi mais forte que o primeiro. Imagino o susto! Felizmente ninguém sentiu o 3º abalo, que foi fraquinho.
> 
> Já agora o que reza o grau 4 na escala de Mercalli é assim:
> 
> _Os objectos suspensos baloiçam. A vibração é semelhante à provocada pela passagem de veículos pesados ou à sensação de pancada duma bola pesada nas paredes. Carros estacionados balançam. Janelas, portas e loiças tremem. Os vidros e loiças chocam ou tilintam. Na parte superior deste grau as paredes e as estruturas de madeira rangem_




Visto que o João acordou... pode ser considerado entre IV e V...


----------



## Antonio (29 Dez 2005 às 16:05)

Efectivamente o grau 5 diz que "as pessoas são acordadas". Não entendo então porque considerou o INMG o sismo de grau 4, na escala de Mercalli...


----------



## João (29 Dez 2005 às 17:24)

Pois realmente é verdade... e não fui só eu!
Os meus pais tambem acordaram e várias pessoas com quem tenho falado durante o dia de hoje!


----------

